# Πάροχος εναντίον παροχέα: μια παροχη-μένη κόντρα



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Παλιότερα (πολύ πριν των ημερών μου) είχε γίνει σε αυτό το νήμα μία συζήτηση σχετικά με την ορθότητα της λέξης που καλείται να αποδώσει το αγγλικό _provider_: *πάροχος* ή *παροχέας*.

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει υιοθετήσει αποκλειστικά τον όρο _παροχέας_ (η βάση της περιλαμβάνει 179 λήμματα με τον παροχέα), ωστόσο στους ιστοτόπους της Microsoft η κατάσταση είναι ελαφρώς διχασμένη – έτσι βρίσκουμε καμιά τριανταριά φορές τον πάροχο και καμιά πενηνταριά τον παροχέα.

Στο νήμα που παρέθεσα στην αρχή του σημειώματός μου, ανταλλάχθηκαν απόψεις σχετικά με την ορθότητα του ενός ή του άλλου τύπου, και δεν χρειάζεται να τα επαναλάβω σε πλήρη έκταση εδώ. Επιγραμματικά να πω πως το κύριο επιχείρημα υπέρ του _παρόχου_ είναι ότι συμβαδίζει με την παραγωγή σχεδόν όλων των υπόλοιπων ουσιαστικών από ρήματα σύνθετα του _έχω_:


ενέχω | ένοχος |
εξέχω | έξοχος |
επέχω | έποχος |
ηνία έχω | ηνίοχος |
κατέχω | κάτοχος |
(συμ)μετέχω | (συμ)μέτοχος |
υπερέχω | υπέροχος |Επίσης, υπάρχουν τα σύνθετα _δικαιοπάροχος_ και _πλουσιοπάροχος_, τα οποία αναπόφευκτα ασκούν έλξη προς τη λέξη _πάροχος_.

Στην άλλη όχθη, το βασικό επιχείρημα υπέρ του _παροχέα_ είναι πως πρόκειται για αρχαία λέξη (όπως, άλλωστε, είναι και η λέξη _πάροχος_) κι ότι η μοναδική του σημασία είναι «αυτός που παρέχει» (ενώ _πάροχος_ στην αρχαιοελληνική, πέρα από τον παρέχοντα ήταν και ο παράνυμφος). Εκτός του _παροχέα_, υπάρχουν άλλες τέσσερις λέξεις με την ίδια κατάληξη:


εκδοχέας | εκδέχομαι |
πανδοχέας | πας + δέχομαι |
συνοχέας | συνέχω |
υποδοχέας | υποδέχομαι | 
Το ΛΚΝ αποφεύγει να πάρει θέση (δεν λημματογραφεί καμία από τις δύο λέξεις, ούτε καν στην online εκδοχή του). Ομοίως και ο Κριαράς (αν και ’δώ ίσως απλώς να πρόκειται για παράλειψη, που αποκαλύπτει και την ηλικία του εν λόγω λεξικού). Άλλωστε, ούτε το ΛΝΕΓ (1998) λημματογραφούσε κάποια απ’ τις δύο αυτές λέξεις. Ωστόσο το ΛΣΓ δίνει *παροχέας* κ. (ορθότ.) *πάροχος* «αυτός που παρέχει». Ίσως η ανάγκη να λημματογραφηθεί στο ΛΣΓ ως κύριο λήμμα ο _παροχέας_ να προέκυψε ακριβώς επειδή είναι ο επίσημα αποδεκτός όρος.

Είναι εύλογο, επομένως, ν’ αναρωτιέται κανείς για ποιο λόγο επιλέχθηκε ο _παροχέας_ (που ευκολότερα παραπέμπει στο _παρέχομαι_, κατά τα _υποδοχέας_ κλπ, κι όχι στο _παρέχω_) αντί για τον εξίσου δόκιμο κι αρχαίο (αν όχι αρχαιότερο) όρο _πάροχος_. Η δική μου θεωρία είναι ότι, όποιος εισηγήθηκε τον _παροχέα_ ήταν απλώς προσκολλημένος (μάλλον υπερβολικά) στο Δημητράκο. Διότι, εάν αντί του Δημητράκου συμβουλευόταν το Λεξικό της Πρωίας, δεν θα μάθαινε ποτέ για την ύπαρξη του _παροχέα_ (που δεν λημματογραφείται), αλλά μόνον:
*πάροχος*, -ος, -ον· –1) [εκ του παρέχω]· ο παρέχων τι, χορηγός, προμηθευτής [απαντά ιδίως εν συνθέσει : δικαιοπάροχος, πλουσιοπάροχος, κλπ.]· –2) [εκ του παροχούμαι = οχούμαι παρακαθήμενός τινι] παρ’ αρχ. παράνυμφος.

Επίσης, το λεξικό του ΟΕΕ Άτλας (επιμ. Γούλας, 1961) δίνει μόνο: *πάροχος*, -ον ΑΚ χορηγός. Όπως προείπαμε, ο Δημητράκος έχει: *παροχεύς* –έως ο Α και η Ν παρέχων, χορηγός Και: *πάροχος* –ον ΑΝ χορηγός, προμηθευτής. 2. ως ουσ., *πάροχος* ο, παράνυμφος Α.

Ο λόγος που φέρνω το θέμα πάλι στην επιφάνεια είναι ο εξής: Το νήμα της παλιάς συζήτησης (προ διετίας) περιλαμβάνει μεν ανταλλαγή επιχειρημάτων και ικανή τεκμηρίωση και των δύο θέσεων, αλλά δεν προσφέρει καθόλου εικόνα για την πραγματική έκταση της χρήσης των δύο όρων εκείνη την εποχή. Ωστόσο, σε ένα νήμα άλλου φόρουμ, όπου έτυχε να διεξάγεται η ίδια ακριβώς αντιγνωμία συζήτηση σχεδόν παράλληλα (έχοντας αρχίσει κάνα τετράμηνο νωρίτερα), βλέπουμε ότι στις 10/03/2006:


yiapap said:


> Αποτελέσματα 1 - 10 από περίπου 27.900 για Πάροχος
> Αποτελέσματα 1 - 10 από περίπου 28.400 για Παροχέας


 
Ας δούμε λοιπόν το πώς έχει η κατάσταση σήμερα και αν κάνουμε τις συγκρίσεις μας: 471.000 πάροχος έναντι 150.000 παροχέας. Μ’ άλλα λόγια, 1588% αύξηση χρήσης στον _πάροχο_ και 428% αύξηση χρήσης στον _παροχέα_.

Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι, εάν δεν επέμενε τόσο η ΕΛΕΤΟ σε ένα παιχνίδι που φαινόταν (σε οποιονδήποτε αμερόληπτο και λογικό παρατηρητή) εξαρχής χαμένο, αναγκάζοντας όλο τον ειδικό τύπο να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη _παροχέας_, την ίδια ώρα που στη συντριπτική του πλειονότητα ο κόσμος αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι providers (απλώς περιηγηθείτε λίγο στους ιστοτόπους τους ή διαβάστε τα δελτία τύπου που εκδίδουν να δείτε πώς επιλέγουν να αυτοπροσδιορίζονται) χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη _πάροχος_, τα ευρήματα του _παροχέα_ δεν θα έφταναν σήμερα ούτε τις 30.000 απ’ το 2006 που μετρήθηκαν. Αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά – ας συντονίσει επιτέλους η ΕΛΕΤΟ (είναι τρελό να συνεχίζει να κωφεύει με μισό εκατομμύριο παρόχους!) και να εγκαταλείψει μία άνευ ουσίας εμμονή που επιβάλλει σε όλους μας μια παράλογη διπλοτυπία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Ένα άλλο ζήτημα που θέτω, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, είναι και το τι κάνουμε με το επίθετο. Και, κατά πόσο το επίθετο θα αφορά μόνον ό,τι σχετικό με την _παροχή_, ή θα καλύπτει και την έννοια του σχετικού με τον _πάροχο_ ή _παροχέα_.

Έχουμε λοιπόν τα ακόλουθα επίθετα:


*επίθετο* | *αφορά: |* *σχετ. ρήμα* *|*
διαδοχικός | διαδοχή ή διάδοχος | διαδέχομαι |
ενοχικός | ενοχήΙΙ | ενέχομαι |
εξοχικός | εξοχή | εξέχω |
εποχικός | εποχή | επέχω |
κατοχικός | κατοχή | κατέχω |
μετοχικός | μετοχή ή μέτοχος | μετέχω |
μετοχικός | μετοχή (γραμ.) | μετέχω |
συμμετοχικός | συμμετοχή |συμμετέχω |
συνεκδοχικός | συνεκδοχή | συνεκδέχομαι | 
Τέλος, το ΛΣΓ σχολιάζει στο λήμμα _εποχι(α)κός_ ότι «τα παράγωγα του ρ. _έχω_ και των συνθέτων του σε _–οχή_ σχηματίζονται ορθά σε *–ικός*». Επομένως, το επίθετο *παροχικός* δηλώνει σίγουρα το «σχετικό με την παροχή». Τι γίνεται όμως με τον _πάροχο_; Μπορούμε να λ.χ. πούμε «παροχικές υποδομές» και να εννοούμε τις υποδομές των παρόχων; Και τι γίνεται εάν τελικά διατηρηθεί το _παροχέας_ που θέλει η ΕΛΕΤΟ; Μπορεί να δώσει αυτό επίθετο; Κι αν ναι, τι θα είναι – παροχέικος;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Σκαλίζοντας τη Βάση Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Όρων Teleterm βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος μ' άλλη μια δυσάρεστη έκπληξη: Η ΕΛΕΤΟ _έχει_ τελικά υιοθετήσει τη λέξη _πάροχος_, αλλά δυστυχώς για να αποδώσει την παθητική έννοια (δηλ. _provided_).



Ελληνικός όρος | Αγγλικός όρος |
παρεχόμενος από δικτύο, δικτυοπάροχος αριθμός | network provided number |
αριθμός παρεχόμενος από χρήστη, χρηστοπάροχος αριθμός | user provided number |
δικαιοπάροχος (εμπορικού ονόματος) | franchisor |
χρηστοπάροχος | user-provided | 
Πέρα από το εδραιωμένο _δικαιοπάροχος_, που έχει ενεργητική έννοια το ρημάδι, τα άλλα δύο (_δικτυοπάροχος_ και _χρηστοπάροχος_ για τα _network-provided_ και _user-provided_ αντίστοιχα) αποτελούν κατ' εμέ ακραίες περιπτώσεις ατυχούς απόδοσης. Εάν επιμένει ότι το _πάροχος_ ισοδυναμεί με το _provided_, τότε να κάνει σταυροφορία για ν' αλλάξει και η σημασία της λέξης _δικαιοπάροχος_ σε _franchisee_! Απίστευτο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Σου 'χω πει: μην τα σκαλίζεις!


Το μήνυμα αυτό θα αυτοκαταστραφεί μόλις συνέλθω.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2008)

Να τα σκαλίζει, να τα σκαλίζει και να τα μαζέψουμε να τους τα πούμε. Διότι εδώ δεν είναι ο απλός λογιοτατισμός που δέρνει την Ελετώ, που για να εγκρίνει έναν όρο πρέπει να είναι αρχαίος και πολυσύλλαβος (βλέπεις, οι άλλοι που βάζουν chip και courriel δεν είναι τρισχιλιετείς). Δεν είναι απλώς η περιφρόνηση της χρήσης. Είναι, επιπλέον, η παραβίαση βασικών νόμων της γλώσσας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2008)

Να προσθέσω στην όμορφη συλλογή σας με τα σύνθετα, την πολύ άσχημη λέξη _δελτιοπάροχος_, η οποία περιγράφει τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που κόβει δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών σε οργανωμένο γραφείο. Όταν με πρωτοαποκάλεσε έτσι ο λογιστής της εταιρείας ομολογώ ότι πειράχτηκα! (Το αστείο που κυκλοφορεί εδώ μεταξύ ομοιοπαθών είναι _«και σεις δουλοπάροικος;»_)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ για τη συνδρομή σου, Έλσα, η οποία επιβεβαιώνει ότι ο _πάροχος_ έχει ενεργητική έννοια - δηλ. παρέχει.


----------



## stathis (Jan 13, 2009)

Εγώ, με τη σειρά μου, να ευχαριστήσω τον Ζάζουλα για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσε ώστε να συμπυκνώσει με άψογο τρόπο το ιστορικό και τα βασικά σημεία της διαμάχης. Μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα αποκλειστικά τον "παροχέα" (μια και ο μπούσουλάς μου παλιότερα ήταν αναγκαστικά η μαμά Microsoft) αλλά σήμερα μου αποκαλύφθηκε η αλήθεια. :)

Για κλείσιμο, δείτε έναν εκπληκτικό "γλωσσικό" συλλογισμό που αλίευσα από τη συζήτηση στο ADSL.gr που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Ζάζουλας:
Παντως εγω κανω εναν αλλο διαχωρισμο, παροχος λεω οταν ειναι για θεμα ιντερνετ (ISP) και παροχεας οταν ειναι για θεμα σταθερης τηλεφωνιας.
Παροχος του ιντερνετ που κατεχει αυτος και μου παραχωρει.
Παροχεας τηλεφωνιας αφου μου παρεχει την δυνατοτητα χωρις να κατεχει αυτη καθ`αυτη την συνομιλια.​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ας συντονίσει επιτέλους η ΕΛΕΤΟ (είναι τρελό να συνεχίζει να κωφεύει με μισό εκατομμύριο παρόχους!) και να εγκαταλείψει μία άνευ ουσίας εμμονή που επιβάλλει σε όλους μας μια παράλογη διπλοτυπία.



Εννοείς ότι το κρατάνε μανιάτικο; (-έας) :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2009)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Στάθη, για τα καλά σου λόγια. :) Να επισημάνω την τεράστια διαφορά στη χρήση των δύο όρων στην ονομαστική: 259.000 πάροχος έναντι 32.400 παροχέας. Μιλάμε για μια σχέση 8 προς 1 (που χωρίς ΙΟΜ και ΕΛΕΤΟ ποιος ξέρει πού θα 'ταν!). Τι έχουν όμως να πούνε οι υπέρμαχοι του _παροχέα_; Η παρακάτω ανάρτηση φέρει ημερομηνία 30/11/2008:

*Η χρήση του όρου «παροχέας» - Θέση ΙΟΜ*

Η χρήση του όρου «παροχέας» σε μετάφραση της αγγλικής λέξης provider στην οποία έχει καταλήξει το Ινστιτούτο μας επισημάνθηκε ότι είναι αδόκιμη και ότι όλοι σχεδόν ως τώρα αποδίδουν την αγγλική λέξη με τον όρο «πάροχος».
Η λέξη «πάροχος» δεν εμφανίζεται στα νεώτερα λεξικά μας.

Λεπτομερέστερη έρευνα μας οδήγησε στις εξής ερμηνείες:
Πάροχος κατά το Λεξικό του Σουίδα ονομάζεται «Ο αναβαίνων εις το άρμα, το ζεύγος. Πάροχοι λέγονται και οι παράνυμφοι. Παρά το παροχείσθαι τοις νυμφίοις επʼ οχήματος γαρ τας νύμφας ήγον.» (με την έννοια αυτή χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη και ο Αριστοφάνης)
Κατά δε τον Σκαρλάτο Δ. Βυζάντιο η λέξη πάροχος ερμηνεύεται ως «δοτήρ, χορηγός (ιδιαίτερα)τροφοδότης, φροντιστής (και κατʼ εξοχήν) επιστάτης (Τουρκ. κεχαγιάς. Γαλλ. Syndic) χωρίου ή κωμοπόλεως διωρισμένος να προμηθεύει τα ταγήνια των ταξειδευόντων με έξοδα του δημοσίου»
Οι Liddell και Scott στο δικό τους αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό αναφέρουν για τον πάροχο τον ορισμό που δίνει και ο Σουίδας και επίσης τον ορισμό του Σκαρλάτου Βυζαντίου ως εξής: «supplying, furnishing» και σημειώνουν ότι στις ρωμαϊκές επαρχίες «πάροχοι» ήσαν «those who supplied public officers with necessaries».
Οι ίδιοι λεξικογράφοι καταγράφουν και τη λέξη «παροχεύς», η οποία συναντάται στον ιστορικό Ηρωδιανό με την ερμηνεία: provider.
Στα νεώτερα λεξικά η λέξη “παροχέας” περιλαμβάνεται στο “Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας” του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη ως “αυτός που παρέχει (κάτι) : "δορυφορικών/τηλεφωνικών/διαδικτυακών υπηρεσιών".

Ροδόλφος Μορώνης

Πρόεδρος / Διευθυντής ΙΟΜ

Το Ινστιτούτο Οπτικοακουστικών Μέσων είναι ο ελληνικός οργανισμός εφαρμοσμένης έρευνας για την οπτικοακουστική επικοινωνία. Δημιουργήθηκε το 1994 ως Νομικό Πρόσωπο Ιδιωτικού Δικαίου (ΝΠΙΔ) και εποπτεύεται από τη Γενική Γραμματεία Επικοινωνίας- Γενική Γραμματεία Ενημέρωσης, υπάγεται δε απευθείας στον Υπουργό Επικρατείας. Το Ινστιτούτο ασχολείται συστηματικά με την έρευνα κυρίως για το ραδιόφωνο, την τηλεόραση, τον κινηματογράφο, τα πολυμέσα και τις νέες τεχνολογίες και παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις στην οπτικοακουστική βιομηχανία, σε ελληνικό και διεθνές επίπεδο. Στόχος είναι η υποστήριξη των δημόσιων φορέων και των ιδιωτικών δομών του ελληνικού οπτικοακουστικού τομέα αλλά και ευρύτερα της Επικοινωνίας με την κυκλοφορία αξιόπιστων δεδομένων.

Δυστυχώς ο κύριος Μορώνης δεν έχει ούτε ΛΣΓ (να δει εκείνο το «_ορθότ._» που βγάζει τα πεισματάρικα μάτια), ούτε Πρωίας να διαπιστώσει ότι ήδη το 1933 υπήρχε μόνον _πάροχος_ με αποκλειστική σημασία _provider_. Για τον κύριο Μορώνη αρκεί το άλμα Ηρωδιανός-ΛΝΕΓ με δρομολόγιο εξπρές χωρίς ενδιάμεσες στάσεις (ή μάλλον με τηλεμεταφορά της λέξης). Καμία δημιουργική σκέψη, κανένας σεβασμός στους κανόνες σχηματισμού παραγώγων (ακόμη και το ΛΝΕΓ που στη 2η έκδοσή του που λημματογραφεί μόνο το _παροχέας_, δίνει έτυμον την _παροχή_ κι όχι το _παρέχω_, για να γλυτώσει τον σκόπελο), πλήρης περιφρόνηση στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο του λαού — μοναχά αποδελτίωση λεξικών της αρχαίας και μουλαρίσια εμμονή.

Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι το online ΛΚΝ συνεχίζει να αποφεύγει να πάρει θέση, μη λημματογραφώντας καμία από τις δύο αυτές λέξεις που λέγονται και γράφονται τόσο πολύ και συχνά, με πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο ευρήματα μόνο στο ίντερνετ!


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2009)

Ζαζ, η τοποθέτηση του Μορώνη με εξόργισε. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι η λέξη "πάροχος" υπάρχει σε όλα τα συγγράμματα που λες, είναι επίσης ότι έχει δώσει και παράγωγα (δικαιοπάροχος, πλουσιοπάροχος). Δυστυχώς την εποχή αυτή τηγανίζω κάτι άλλα ζόρικα ψάρια (μεγέθους φάλαινας) κι έτσι δεν μπορώ να γράψω μερικά για την Ελετώ και γενικώς την ορολογία, αλλά αν και όταν, να το ξες, θα σου κλέψω κάμποσα για τον πάροχο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

sarant said:


> για την Ελετώ


Ελετώ, ελέλαλος, ελέλεξις, ελεγράμματος!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ζαζ, η τοποθέτηση του Μορώνη με εξόργισε. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι η λέξη "πάροχος" υπάρχει σε όλα τα συγγράμματα που λες, είναι επίσης ότι έχει δώσει και παράγωγα (δικαιοπάροχος, πλουσιοπάροχος).


 


Zazula said:


> Επίσης, υπάρχουν τα σύνθετα _δικαιοπάροχος_ και _πλουσιοπάροχος_, τα οποία αναπόφευκτα ασκούν έλξη προς τη λέξη _πάροχος_.


Το λέω κι εγώ, αλλά χάνεται μέσα στα ακατασχετοσέντονά μου. :) Και φυσικά με τιμά ιδιαίτερα που σχεδιάζεις να με "κλέψεις", φίλτατε συνθαμώνα Νίκο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2009)

Εκτός από «τον Σουίδα» να διαβάζουμε και κανέναν Πατέρα της εκκλησίας. Έχουν μπόλικα παραδείγματα αυτοί:
ζωῆς πάροχος
τῶν ἀγαθῶν πάροχος
φωτὸς πάροχος
τοὺς δὲ ἀποστραφέντας τὴν ἀρετὴν καὶ τὸν ταύτης πάροχον θεὸν
καὶ οὐρανίων ἀγαθῶν πάροχος
τὸν μέγαν προστάτην καὶ τῶν χαρισμάτων πάροχον
ὁ πάσης ἀγαθωσύνης πάροχος
ὁ τῆς ἀφθαρσίας πάροχος
τοὺς δὲ ἀποστραφέντας τὴν ἀρετὴν καὶ τὸν ταύτης πάροχον Θεὸν κολάσεων αἰωνίων πειρασθήσεσθαι​
Πάντως εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί γίνεται επιστροφή στο παρελθόν. Και κανένας πάροχος να μην υπήρχε πριν από δέκα χρόνια, σήμερα υπάρχουν 700.000.


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2009)

Ζαζ, στο είχα πει και το έκανα, σε έκλεψα. Και όχι μόνο εσένα, όλο το θρεντ.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/04/09/paroxos/


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2010)

Update με την ευκαιρία τής κυκλοφορίας τού ΕΛΝΕΓ:

Το ΕΛΝΕΓ (2009) λημματογραφεί και το _πάροχος_ και το _παροχέας_ (αμφότερα στο _παρέχω_), χωρίς το παραμικρό σχόλιο που να προκρίνει κάποιο από τα δύο έναντι του άλλου. Αμφότερα ήδη ελληνιστικά με την ίδια σημασία: «προμηθευτής, χορηγός». Στο _πάροχος_ δίνεται και η αναλογία με άλλα παράγωγα συνθέτων τού ρ. _έχω_ (_μέτοχος_, _κάτοχος_), ενώ φυσικά λημματογραφείται και η παραγωγική κατάληξη -_πάροχος_: _πλουσιοπάροχος_ (μεσν.), _δικαιοπάροχος_ (λόγ. [1864]).


----------

